# Java Umgebung fuer Linux



## Corcovado (22. Apr 2005)

Hi, kennt jemand ne Umgebung fuer Java unter Linux, die aehnlich wie eclipse getter/setter einfuegen, Namen replacen im File/im ganzen Projekt kann, imports einfuegt, javadoc generiert und Codevervollstaendigung bietet ohne so Performancefressend wie Eclipse zu sein und auch evtl weniger sonstige Features hat, bzw eine Erweiterung fuer Emacs die sowas bieten kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (22. Apr 2005)

Vielleicht probierst Du mal NetBeans. Das gibt es dank jar-Datei für alle OS mit Java-Unterstützung.


----------



## Roar (23. Apr 2005)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht probierst Du mal NetBeans. Das gibt es dank jar-Datei für alle OS mit Java-Unterstützung.


ist aber ebenfalls resourcenfresser :-/


----------



## EagleEye (23. Apr 2005)

es gibt doch auch eclipse für linux


----------



## Roar (23. Apr 2005)

er braucht aber ne ide die nic hsoviel ram verbraucht


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Apr 2005)

die erweiterung für den emacs ist doch bei jeder distro dabei?

öffne einfach mal eine .java datei mit deinem Emacs


----------



## Corcovado (24. Apr 2005)

Das hab ich bis jetz auch immer so gemacht. 

Allerdings meine ich nich den Java Mode (M-x java), sondern eben noch etwas aussenrum, emacs is ja eigentlich nur der Editor (auch wenn er einiges kann und einiges dabei hat). Werd mich mal weiter umschauen...


----------



## boskop (24. Apr 2005)

wie wär's mit jedit?
Ich brauch immer den, wenn ich nur etwas kleines machen will und mir eclipse zu gross ist.


----------



## Pulvertoastman (25. Apr 2005)

Corcovado hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hab ich bis jetz auch immer so gemacht.
> 
> Allerdings meine ich nich den Java Mode (M-x java), sondern eben noch etwas aussenrum, emacs is ja eigentlich nur der Editor (auch wenn er einiges kann und einiges dabei hat). Werd mich mal weiter umschauen...



EMACS ist mit ECB [1] und JDEE [2] aus meinerSicht schon mehr als nur ein Editor.

Versuch mal neben M-x java-mode auch M-x jde-mode und M-x ecb-activate ;-)
Dann hast du schon eine richtige IDE, auch inklusive ANT Unterstützung, Code-Browsing, Codevervollständigung und kontextsensitive Hilfe

[1] http://ecb.sourceforge.net/
[2] http://jdee.sunsite.dk/

EDIT: 2. Link korrigiert.


----------

